# New member from Rome



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello everyone, my name is Marco, I'm Italian.

I had some past experiences with roasting beans with a modified popper,

but for a week I switched to a Gene Caffe.


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hei thank you, too kind, but this is really too much enthusiasm :confuso::confuso:


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Marco, welcome to the forum


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

eddie57 said:


> Hey Marco, welcome to the forum


thanks eddie


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome Marco, love Rome and the coffee!


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

Rob666 said:


> Welcome Marco, love Rome and the coffee!


thanks Rob, I also love Rome and coffee .... we are brothers


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Buongiorno! Mi dispiace ma non parlo bene italiano- sono maestro di francese e tedesco.....

How is the Gene Caffe going?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can hold my own in "tedesco" but my Italian is far from molto bene so I'll just say welcome.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

Dumnorix said:


> Buongiorno! Mi dispiace ma non parlo bene italiano- sono maestro di francese e tedesco.....
> 
> How is the Gene Caffe going?


Hello everyone ... thank you, this is a welcome. With Gene it's not great, but I think it's my fault. When a mod. will publish my threed ... (posted this morning) maybe I'll understand. For now, thank you, now that I feel welcome. And excuse my bad english


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi and welcome, don't suppose you have a AirBnB room do you,haha


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

I have a question, yesterday morning I opened a new discussion on 'domestic roasters', how many days does it take before a moderator publishes it?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It may not have been published if you didn't complete the 'search tags' box at bottom of the thread. It's happened to me before too.


----------



## genecaffe (Sep 18, 2018)

> Potrebbe non essere stato pubblicato se non hai completato la casella "Cerca tag" nella parte inferiore della discussione. Anche a me è successo prima. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly, now I have published


----------



## Neversleep (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Marco, i would like to travel to italy one day


----------

